# Bahrain Open 2017



## Aysha (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I'm proud to be organizing Bahrain's first speedcubing competition! 







Registration is now open on the WCA site: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BahrainOpen2017

Competition site: https://bahrainopen.wordpress.com

Hoping we can get a good number of competitors!


----------

